# mercury en francais??



## Karol (4 Juillet 2007)

je viens de télécharger le logiciel mercury mais il est en anglais ..quelqu'un sait comment l'avoir en francais???


----------



## Karol (4 Juillet 2007)

je viens de télécharger le logiciel mercury mais il est en anglais ..quelqu'un sait comment l'avoir en francais???


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

En le traduisant ?

Mercury, c'est Internet. Internet c'est (le forum) Internet. D'o&#249; d&#233;placement.


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> En le traduisant ?


 

Je pense que Karol voulait quelque chose de "déjà fait" plus que quelque chose "à faire"


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

C'&#233;tait de l'humour ...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> C'était de l'humour ...


 

J'avais compris ! Mais je prévoyais une réponse de Karol comme : "j'aimerais qu'on prenne ma question au sérieux !" ou bien "Quelqu'un n'a pas de truc plus constructif"


Donc voila Karol, la réponse est donnée 

Sinon bompi ne t'inquiète pas je suis belge, donc l'humour et moi.....


----------



## -=(ben)=- (19 Juillet 2007)

Alors pour mercury en francais c'est super simple 

Démarer mercury, aller dans l'onglet du logo mercury en bas, si vous cliqué dessus cela vous améne sur votre liste de comptes, le plus est fait!

Mainteant en haut dans le menu--> Sytéme--> Language--> la y a un tas de langue proposé comme le french  voila 

Sinon, je conseil ce lien

http://17juju17.free.fr/

Télécharger la  version 1.9RC5 elle est tres stable, avatar,webcam, emoticons tous marche  niquel


----------



## -=(ben)=- (19 Juillet 2007)

Alors pour mercury en francais c'est super simple 

Démarer mercury, aller dans l'onglet du logo mercury en bas, si vous cliqué dessus cela vous améne sur votre liste de comptes, le plus est fait!

Mainteant en haut dans le menu--> Sytéme--> Language--> la y a un tas de langue proposé comme le french  voila 

Sinon, je conseil ce lien :

http://17juju17.free.fr/

Télécharger la  version 1.9RC5 elle est tres stable, avatar,webcam, emoticons tous marche  niquel


----------



## xxch (28 Juillet 2007)

J'ai la version Mercury_1_9_RC6 et je n'arrive pas à installer le pack "MoreIchatSmileys" !
Il apparait bien dans mes paquets d'émoticones. Le dossier est dans Utilisateur - Mercury- AppData -CustomEmoticons - MoreIchatSmileys et les images sont en png.

Que faire ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## xxch (11 Août 2007)

Bon ben c'est pas la foule...


----------



## xxch (28 Août 2007)

Personne n'utilise ce programme ?


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2007)

jen ai aucunes idée.. c'est bien le bon emplacement... et s'il aparait des les option paquets une fois cohé/validé il devrait marché..
Mais moi tous mes paquets contiennent des emoticons en .Gif sa vient peut etre de ca 

sinon a cette adresse il y en a des pas mal (qui marche) 

http://kiwi.petitpanda.info/Ecran_de_bienvenue_et_Emoticones


----------



## xxch (28 Août 2007)

Avec la version précédente cela fonctionnait !!


----------



## -=(ben)=- (28 Août 2007)

et avec la 1.9 RC7 tu as essayé..? 

http://17juju17.free.fr/



xxch a dit:


> Avec la version précédente cela fonctionnait !!


----------



## xxch (28 Août 2007)

Pareil :-( Même souci avec les émoticones !


----------

